# What breed is my rabbit?



## PandaIsCute (Dec 31, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420082599.802157.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420082621.192723.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420082639.677571.jpg

Hello all, I just recently had this rabbit given to me, he is approximately 4 months old and weighs approximately 1kg. I was told he is a Himalayan but he clearly does not have any red eyes. My friend who happens to be a rabbit breeder seems to think he is a NZ white cross and I was just wondering what every one here thinks, he is only darker on his ears, nose and slightly on his tail, thanks in advance


----------



## Sundew1 (Jan 1, 2015)

His color is called Frosty, but as for the breed mix, it could be anything. There's no breed he clearly resembles though. Being only a little over 2 lbs at 4 months makes him tiny, so I doubt there is much New Zealand in him. Those should be 3-5 lbs at 8-10 weeks. Some kind of small or dwarf breed mix, but he has large ears. It's possible he may be Mini Rex crossed with a small normal-furred breed like Polish, Netherland Dwarf, etc. There's probably a few breeds in his background.


----------



## PandaIsCute (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok thank you


----------



## majorv (Jan 1, 2015)

Could have either Himalayan or Californian in him because of the points. I'm leaning more towards Cal because of his body type. The thing is that several breeds now have the Cal/Himi look as a variety and so it's harder to know. He's small for 4 months so if he's got Californian in him it's mixed with a small breed.


----------



## PandaIsCute (Jan 2, 2015)

Alright thanks, that also sheds some light as to what he is, the person if it him off said 'he has no small breeds in him so he'll get quite large' but they did tell me he was himilayan, I was under the impression I was going to get a large rabbit out of him haha guess not oh well he is cute as a button anyways


----------



## majorv (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, he might have some Himalayan in him but he doesn't have the body type for it. If you look at pictures of them you'll see that Himi's are long and slender. His points may get darker as he grows older.


----------



## PandaIsCute (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh ok thanks  I hope he goes a bit darker


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute. We have had a couple of mixes with Himi that looked a lot like yours.


----------



## PandaIsCute (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha oh ok thanks, he is getting bigger by day I swear, plus he is slowly growing out of that monobrow thank god xD


----------



## majorv (Jan 11, 2015)

LOL, yea, at 4 months he's just molting his baby coat. It'll go away.


----------

